# Cycling from Manhattan to Albany area - Routes



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,

Next week I am cycling from Manhattan to Rotterdam (NY), roughly 160-170 miles, in one day....and just wanted to pick your brains regarding routes.

Last fall I cycled from Manhattan to Mechanicville (NY), roughly 185 miles, but broke it up into a two day trip. I took 9W through NJ up to Bear Mtn, crossed over the Bear Mtn Bridge and then took a combination of routes 9D / 9 / 9G / 9J / 23B / 9 / 9J, respectively, to Albany....then meandered my way North to Mechanicville. This route on the East side of the Hudson was nice and wasn't too harsh on the legs, hill wise.

Since my destination is now West of Albany, I was looking at Route 32 to Albany, which I can tie into off of 9W, around the Newburgh Area. Anyone have any experience with this route or any suggestions/comments/options it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

A couple of years ago some friends and I took 9w north up to the Mid-Hudson bridge, crossed over and came down on 9. 

I felt there were more places to stop and rest/eat on 9w


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Never bike it but 32 is a nice road generally speaking. That said maybe not the greatest areas in newburgh but if you did 9w there you know that. 

Good luck.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I am still debating, but I think I may try and stay on the West side of the Hudson, via routes 9W & 32. Should be fun & challenging.

Cheers.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

I live very close to Route 32 just west of Albany.

Route 32 isn't too bad. From Cairo to Albany has a decent shoulder most of the way. I personally don't like it because the traffic, while not too heavy usually, runs at 55mph+ with a decent amount of trucks.

If you need help with any alternate routes in Green County or Western Albany County let me know. It's pretty much my stomping grounds.


OK, now I see that you made this post a week ago and maybe you already did the ride. If not, let me know what day you're riding and I can provide support and/or route suggestions if you need it. 
If you break off 32 Bethlehem and head north to Rotterdam you'll be going through my town most likely. Good luck.


----------

